# CrossFireJack 'Open Beta'



## S7ATiC (Aug 20, 2006)

If you have 2 of the same ATI videocards, or even a normal CrossFire combo, help me out... try this.
*The more feedback I get on this, the more I'll look into it.*

Download CrossFireJack (v1.0.1.2 Prerelease)...

Run CrossFireJack ... Enable CrossFire. It's a hackjob, but it 'enables' CrossFire. It's good to see the " 14X " AA option...

Have fun with it.

*(note: You can't enable/disable it while the video adapters are in use by the CCC, so have it closed before you try enabling or disabling crossfire, or it'll gracefully & silently abort the attempt...)*

Requires .NET Framework 2.0 x86.​
_Original Post_


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

Uknow, I always thought it was odd needing a "master card" to enable crossfire and suspected something like this could be done...wonder if it works with any highend card like 2x reg X1800XTs.


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 20, 2006)

Me too..

I'm hoping it'll work on normal drivers too, but I'm still playing with these at the moment...

The exectuable has the private flag set in the version info to signify this release, the once this 'beta' comes to fruition, the version will reset to 1.0.0.0, without a private...

I may change the private flag to prerelease for the beta and include the debug symbols if any further changes need to be done...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

S7ATiC said:


> Me too..
> 
> I'm hoping it'll work on normal drivers too, but I'm still playing with these at the moment...
> 
> ...



Very nice work   W1zz may be able to provide some help aswell.


----------



## Changis (Aug 20, 2006)

tried it with 3dmark yet?


----------



## POGE (Aug 20, 2006)

This is just like running Nvidia cards without a bridge.


----------



## Changis (Aug 20, 2006)

so it will deliver a substantial gain in performance, but not as high as if I had used a mastercard? 
tried dual GT with the crossfire dongle?
and post results if you try this (cf/no cf)


----------



## POGE (Aug 20, 2006)

Correct.


----------



## Changis (Aug 20, 2006)

fun 

s7atic: where did you get this proggie? or did you make it youseff?


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah I wrote it... and it doesn't seem to actually work. 

CrossFire is 'Enabled', but I can't get anything to render in AFR or split mode, and the extended AA options don't appear do any more than 6X...

So... I'm working on it. :shadedshu


----------



## POGE (Aug 20, 2006)

w1zz might be able to help you if you need it.


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 20, 2006)

I loaded up the Cat 6.8s,  and re-ran 3d mark 06 and almost crapped myself... It worked...

I was checking to see if having Catalyst AI set to advanced forced AFR mode... so I set it to advanced, then disabled crossfire, and tested.
*15* fps in Deep Freeze.

I switched to the primary port (secondary device in device manager for some reason) on the second card, and then enabled Crossfire...
*25* fps in Deep Freeze.

 

O.K. then... Well, I'm happy. I have CrossFired X1900GTs... without dongle or mastercard.
The master is adapter 3, the slave is adapter 0.

I made some minor revisions to the CrossFireJack utility, I don't know if that actually mattered.

Attachments:
 CrossFireJack.exe : Standalone v1.0.1.2 prerelease executable, minus debug symbols.
 CrossFireJack.PR.1.0.1.2.exe : RAR SFX file - contains CrossFireJack & debug symbols.


----------



## Changis (Aug 20, 2006)

what was your 3dmarks scores? (with/without cf)


----------



## Changis (Aug 20, 2006)

anybody else tried this? post 3dmark scores before/after


----------



## slyder314 (Aug 21, 2006)

I try with  two X1900XTX and it don't work at all...


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 21, 2006)

If you can copy and paste the info it spit out for you, maybe I can get it to work for you, slyder.

In 3D Mark 06...
Before, 3624 3D Marks...
After, 5094 3D Marks...

Sitting through the CPU tests was torture, I still have my single core 3200+, and plan on getting a 4800+ dual core very soon...

Unfortunately, as I was posting that earlier today, I knocked my drink, and grabbed it before it spilled... but I bumped the raptor hot-swap bays... good news is, drive recovery's coming along, and only a few sectors got scrapped.. it was a raid 0+1, so although I shouldn't have lost anything by hitting just one drive, I hit 2 bays at once - but project files, etc, are fine... I can replace a few system files, the ntoskrnl, and live short one steam .gcf, and maybe a few other things...

I was in a far too caffinated and unstable state after realising it was working... sorry. 

I noticed a few quirks though. I never got Super AA to work.. or split/tile based rendering, just AFR...


----------



## slyder314 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok...cool!!!!!!I don't know if it's this information you want...Look the screen..I try with Catalyst 6.7 and 6.8,,,,same result..

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/820/crossfirecv0.jpg


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, that's curious to look at. ATi said earlier that they're going to support _up to_ the X1900GT CrossFired with 2 cards, but not higher... maybe it will still work though.

Install & use the Cat. 6.8s...

Open display properties (right click desktop menu -> properties, or control panel -> display )...

Click the 2nd videocard's secondary display, check extended, hit apply.

Move the video cable to the 2nd card, and find which one is enabled (should show up as just the desktop background)...

Move the video cable back to the 1st card, select that enabled 2nd videocard secondary display, check primary, hit apply.

Move the video cable back to the 2nd card, and you should see everything as normal...

Run CrossFireJack again, and post another screenshot...

(You _may_ have to flash your cards to make them think they're X1900GTs w/ pipes unlocked and whatever clock speeds you want... but let's not go that far yet.)


----------



## Changis (Aug 23, 2006)

Allright, second X1900GT ordered!
sure hope this works  It is a sapphire and the current is a club3d, but i think they are identical (unless I get the Pro Core  ..yeah right..) 
s7atic: are you using 2 Gt's of the same brand? 
aren't all ATi cards Built by ATi, then labelled / finished at the manufacturers?


----------



## Changis (Aug 23, 2006)

btw, s7atic, if you're thinking of oc a bit with the cpu, i can reccomend the opteron 165,
Mine is running Rock solid @ FX60  (291*9) actually gives better scores than the sandra fx60 cpu compare


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, I got both X1900GTs at the same time at $220 a piece + $20 shipping, they're Sapphire brand, but under the sticker they have a generic BBA Radeon logo... Sapphire manufactured most of ATi's stuff, I believe...

I don't think they're unlockable pipe-wise at the moment... maybe I'll give that a go later...

Right now, I'm more concerned with my hard drive/corrupt files situation... think I'm just going to retrieve what I can and reinstall... working from other computers/work computers/my laptop for the time being...

I'm not all that much an enthusiast, although one day I hope to have the budget available to become one...

Untill then, don't expect too much from this. I don't advise buying 2 X1900GTs to CrossFire if you're at all capable of affording something currently supported by ATi...
ATi may in the future officially support CrossFire between X1900GTs though, so that's why I decided to do this...

I don't feel like burning either of these cards up, even though I have the confidence to void both warranties...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2006)

get in contact with omega (the guy who does omega drivers) he used to work for ati, so if anyone can help you refine the patch and possibly get it working for other ati cards, its him


----------



## Changis (Aug 23, 2006)

yes, i would love an omega driver with dual x1900gt crossfire support and chuck patch  can it get any better? crossfire for the same price as as a mastercard


----------



## Changis (Aug 24, 2006)

S7ATiC said:


> I don't advise buying 2 X1900GTs to CrossFire if you're at all capable of affording something currently supported by ATi...


well I already had a x1900GT in my machine, and buying a mastercard is just stupid  (unless you keep the gt, buy a master and xt and use the gt as a physics card) and since the consumers law in norway says i have the right to return anything i buy on the internet in 14 days as long as its ok , I figured I'll be the guinea pig that confirms this, if so it'll be a very good dual card setup at an amazingly low price  

*if it doesnt work at all, s7atic, this   will be the least of your problems


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 24, 2006)

Enabling CrossFire with 2 X1900GTs improves performance, of that much I'm certain.


----------



## Changis (Aug 25, 2006)

second GT card will be here (with 156k luck points) tomorrow or (most probably) saturday.


----------



## Changis (Aug 25, 2006)

will pickup my second GT tomorrow morning, (iriitating, since I know the card is at the post office, but they don't sort packages that come in before the day after (luckily that is done when they open)) Those 12-15 hours wait are hard when you now that for the last 24 hours it has been no more than a 10-15 min drive away @ Max 

but i will not be able to test it fully on sat, 'cause i'm invited to a 70's party  (me+party+alcohol = not available for the next 24 hours )


will post results on monday/tuesday.


----------



## Changis (Aug 28, 2006)

ok, got the 2nd GT.
I enable crossfire (crossfirejack), start 3dmark 05 and got aprox 3-3500 extra points. (everything works just as they should in crossfire)
start 3dmark 06, the results are the same as just one card. (got the first test (return to proxycon) to run as crossfire (almost double FPS, and noisy fan ) but the next three showed no improvement)
aquamark shows no increase. neither does games.

in 3dmark i can hear the noisy stock fan rev up, so i know it is using both cards (not in 3d06 though)

I have tried these drivers:
6.4 beta x1800gto crossfire (says on info it supports 2 x1900GTs)
6.5 nforce 4 (check first post in this thread)
6.6 conroe edition (found on another forum)
6.7 Cat. and omega
6.8 Cat. and dhzeropoint

with all 3 Cat. AI settings

games/bench tried: (no change in performance)
*Oblivion
*X3 The Reunion
*FarCry
*Prey
*Just Cause demo
*Dark messiah Demo
*Halflife 2
*3dmark 06 (except that 1 time i managed to run the first test in crossfire)

games/bench tried: (that actually gives 80-100% improvement in fps)
*3dmark 03
*3dmark 05


searching for any help i stumbled across an old article on the web (from the first introduction to crossfire, x800 was new etc.) that said 3d mark would register frames from both cards (AFR) but it wouldnt work proporly since you would only see half the frames on your screen (because you don't have a dongle) but in 3dmark 03 and 05 i visually see a difference b4 and after crossfirejack, so i think it doesnt quite apply

I have also tried copying the game executables and renaming them to AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe / 3dmark05/03.exe  / FEAR.exe to no avail.

bios setting tried with Auto/single/dual normal/fast setting, no change.

why is it that 3dmark uses both cards, and anything else doesnt? 

Please come with any info that might help.


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Aug 28, 2006)

cool finally someone with 2 x1900gts 

try to set catalyst to advanced and then reboot before starting 3d apps...also is there no crossfire tab in CCC?...if so there is no need to use that proggy ...also when you do get working crossfire in games please pay close attention to screen tearing cause i am getting it with my 2x x1800xl s that are pretty close to performance with x1900gt...they are actually somewhat hacked x1800xt's, but i was wondering if there is no tearing while actually running supportes x1900gt's that have similar performance

there is a set of frames to show what happens in crossfire mode...oh btw my jump in 3dmark06 with this is form 4900 to 8400 ...its just this tearing that kind of puts me off it 

http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc07425so9.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc07426er3.jpg


ps hmm also i see u are using crossfire 1600 chipset, or did you already get that sapphire borad?  cause i dont think any card works in crossfire without master card on anything but 3200 chipset


----------



## infrared (Aug 28, 2006)

Would this allow for my x850 crossfire to work without the dongle?


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Aug 28, 2006)

hmm...not sure...we need someone with 2 x850 and a 3200 chipset motherboard to fire them up and check for crossfire tab in CCC


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2006)

S7ATiC contact me on instant messenger please .. i'd like to discuss your release


----------



## Changis (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm getting my 3200 mobo tomorrow, mabye that will help.

I have tried every catalyst AI setting and enabeling/disabeling crossfire both in CCC and Crossfirejack.
It works with 3dmark 03 & 05, but not getting it to work with any d3d application yet


----------



## Changis (Aug 28, 2006)

please, give me any info on how I can get crossfire to work, force crossfire AFR Etc.. I will try them. (have tried renaming the game-exe, no change)


----------



## Changis (Aug 29, 2006)

Argh.. I'm at a loss.
I have spent the whole day just searching on the net and trying different things, but nothing has helped. (mabye I just suck at Google )
I have been thinking mabye i should flash on of the cards with the others bios, so they would be as good as identicle, or mabye trying to force the drivers to do it, but i havnt flashed a GPU bios since my 9500 to 9700  and i'm no good at programming. (I know how to fix a pc, but not programming). So Any suggestions please post.
(read my big post on page  3 to check what I have tried)


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Aug 29, 2006)

you cannot run crossfire until u get your 3200 motherboard


----------



## Changis (Aug 29, 2006)

well it'l be here mabye today, (Tuesday) or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm havin some similar difficulties... I'll let you know if I come up with anything decisive...

I might have a workaround soon.. and I might not... this _is_ a beta.


----------



## Changis (Aug 29, 2006)

pm me s7atic when you have something that needs testing, i'm just waiting to get this to work


----------



## Changis (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, got the sapphire 3200 board, and I'm going to install it now, but I wont be able to do gametests right away, since I' running a Raid0 setup with 2x 320gb drives on a ULI 1575 sb and the sapphire is ati sb450 and all my important stuff is on the big drive :S

oh well, time to pull out the 2 good old 120gb IDE drives and backup and delete like crazy :S


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Aug 29, 2006)

hurry up already 

just run some 3d benches and let me know wheather you are getting any screen tearing similatr to v-sync being off when using only one card, cause that is only problem i have with my 2 x1800xl cards


----------



## Changis (Aug 30, 2006)

well My cpu is @ stock 1800 instead of the normal OC 2600 but i got a ca 6500 score in 3dmark 06 have to overclock, install games, tweak the drivers (dhzeropoint 6.8) and stuff..

my screens have not seemed different (except the fps increase )


----------



## Changis (Aug 30, 2006)

well, just tried the caesar IV demo, all settings max (except AF):
normal: aprox 6-10fps 
Renamed to afr-driendlyd3d : aprox 17-20fps

Seems to work outside 3Dmark  

anyone know if any of these games works with AFR? (aquamark seems not to work, no increase)

*Halo
*Tron 2.0
*NFS:U 1
*Vampire Bloodlines
*pirates of the caribbean (not the movie game)
*Boiling Point
*driv3r
*Unreal (gold)
*Cold Fear
*Thirteen

these games I have ready, so I can install them, so if you know wich games are "afr friendly"  please post or pm me, and I will test them. also if you know of other games, please post those as well, And I'll check with a buddy of mine who has an insane collection of games.

(Gonna Install Boilingpoint First)


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't accessed the project files yet on my drives... the previous complication is the main factor, but <all that is synonymous with generic procrastination> is also a factor.

The next release of CrossFireJack is either going to force AFR for everything, or get tile based rendering, split frame rendering, and super aa to work... probably force AFR for everything, with the following release addressing other modes...

I have another idea concerning making CrossFire between standard high end X1900XTs & XTXs work, that'll have to wait...

I wrote CrossFireJack 1.0 over a period of less than 48 hours, as sort of a spur of the moment 'what if' thing... 
I may not have another spur of the moment 'what if' thing happen any time soon...

W1zzard gave me some insight into the CCC DEM via disassembly, and in doing so opened the option to drop the .NET framework requirement...
I have a slight concern of breaking CFJ between driver versions if I don't explicitly rely on the CCC, but I guess it's subject to change all the same...

Hm, I also noticed a glitch with super anti-aliasing and windows context menus with shadows... and... I think that's all folks...


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Aug 30, 2006)

nice going...my score with a single x1800xl modded to xt is like 5000 3dmarks06 on opteron 165@2600 and adding the second card pushes it to 8500 score...however im still experiencing the screen tearing ...changing the speed of pci-ex bus or downclocking the cards below x1900gt performance does not resolve the issue ...i might go sell this abit board and get that asus one 

to s7atic

your crossfire proggy seems to work only when there is also ccc loaded which kind of defeats the whole purpose, no? or is there a time where it can enable the crossfire mod, without the crossfire tab being present in ccc?


----------



## S7ATiC (Aug 30, 2006)

It might be able to once I drop the .NET requirement... but even then, small price to pay for CrossFire, which is why I decided to attempt this...

If the CrossFire tab isn't present, that probably means the drivers couldn't find any acceptable slaves/masters... the problem arises with the X1900XT/XTX cards because ATi hard coded their want for you to spend money... It can be worked around, but it's not priority...
My 2 X1900GTs and below in CrossFire is the spark and fuel of CrossFireJack.

The problem I had was even though it was present, I couldn't turn it on, it would just hang up, and I'd have to restart, and it would be disabled...
In future releases, more functionality will come.

As for screen tearing, it's not exactly priority, but maybe I can do something about that as well...

The primary is figuring out how shallow pandora's box is... maybe it's a dead end, maybe it's a waste of time, maybe ATi will just pick it up, _maybe a lot of things_...

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Changis (Aug 31, 2006)

I am having some probs. with the netcard, so i have to use my psp :S 
anyway, i think you should focus on forcing afr without cat.  AI.
boilingpoint runs with screen errors with ai on, but only cf. with ai on advanced.

btw. seems cf. is availiable without cf.jack. 
will get net on pc tomorrow.


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 1, 2006)

how do you force afr without catalyst ai? renaming to other games and stuff?

also s7atic how good are you in understaning crossfire syncing over the pcie bus?
is there any way you can look into why it does not sync my two x1800xl 512mb cards? is it too large memory size or that they have 16pipes?  WTB hacked drivers that can force all cards in crossfire mode without master


----------



## pcwarrior (Sep 4, 2006)

I Run CrossFireJack BUT i cant enable crossfire?

i read all of your posts but i got erros

i tested -mobo asus a8r32 mvp deluxe -rd580 chipset
2 1800xt
ati 6.8
        ----can you help me?--------


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 4, 2006)

those cards i think u will find arent supported yet, and they may never be. CFJ is an early thing, give it time


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 4, 2006)

impossible to run 2 x1800xt but what you can do if you think u can pull it off is flash to xl bios then manually edit to xt speeds/latencys...this is dangerous as u can flash your card badly, and you will void warranty, but if you flashed bioses on vga cards before maybe you can give it a try...your xts become xls to catalysts and then you will get crossfire tab in ccc


----------



## pcwarrior (Sep 4, 2006)

how can i flash gecube 1800xt to 1800xl savely?
my 1800xt has 512 memory  instead of 256 1800xl
can i overclocke after to 1800xts speed memory with ati tool?


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 4, 2006)

i used x1800xl 512 bios by MSI, but i compared it to sapphire x1800gto2 512mb and they are identical so either one will work 

then u have to copy over the xt timings with rabit 2.1 bios editor, and set clocks to 600/700 (thats what i have it at) @ 1.3 volts...then i use ati tool to get higher clocks if i need it...make sure u use atiflash and flash an empty bios 1st before flashing the new one...again, if you not 100% sure how to do it rather ask again, then rush things 

good luck


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 4, 2006)

2r4z0r2 said:


> impossible to run 2 x1800xt but what you can do if you think u can pull it off is flash to xl bios then manually edit to xt speeds/latencys...this is dangerous as u can flash your card badly, and you will void warranty, but if you flashed bioses on vga cards before maybe you can give it a try...your xts become xls to catalysts and then you will get crossfire tab in ccc



if anyone takes this path, to simplify it, just use your xt bios only change the chip id so the driver thinks its an xl.


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 5, 2006)

u mean changing 7100 to 7109 will work?

i tried that and ended up with no video out on the card, but i guess ill give it another shot


----------



## pcwarrior (Sep 5, 2006)

i wiil  change only the description from R520 XT P/N 113-A52001-102 BIOS 1.33V 600e/700m
to R520 XL P/N 113-A52001-102 BIOS 1.33V 600e/700m with the rabit editor then save the
file with the same name and after i will update from windows xp with some specific atiflash ?
or i wiil update the bios from dos just like the motheboards?
if my update is a failure can i update the old one?


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 5, 2006)

no it wont...at least not for crossfire...changing 7100 to 7109 and XT to XL does nothing because the driver still reports the old values...it must be somewhere else it can be changed...the only way to do it is the way i did it...flash x1800xl bios then see if u get crossfire tab non-grayed out...then proceed with getting the card up to speed


----------



## Terenth (Sep 9, 2006)

*cannot enable*

i cannot enable it, at the bottem it basically says my moniter is not good enough, that it must support RGB something, it says i probably have a tv plugged in and tells me to plug a standard crt or somin in, i have a crt so could it just not have the features the crossfire needs and tis y i cannot enable? btw 2 x800gto, one is r480, one r430, r480 is crossfire ready, r430 tis not, i moded the bios (well tried with rabbit) but it wouldnt allow me to change the core to a crossfireeditoin gpu, it literrally changed a number in the device id when i copied the id into the space  BUT it did show the crossfire tabb when i booted up  so i think im close.


----------



## Changis (Sep 9, 2006)

well, crossfirejack forces that crossfire tab so dont get your hopes to high up.
you cant just flash a card to a mastercard, if that worked, i could flash my 9500 to a x1950xtx.
but i cant, because the card doesnt have the necessary components/technology


----------



## Terenth (Sep 9, 2006)

*haha i kno*

i kno u cannot do that, lol im desperate to save a few bucks so i thought "screw it" it just sits in my closet may as well giver a really good shot, it might pay off. Im just trying to find one that is crossifire "ready" doesnt have to be master. gonna flash it after some more reading, ima get this thing working even if i have to flashe em both to x850xt's lol, lookin to fry that 90 dollar peice of closet scrap LO L   not that it matters hehe.... i prolly cant sell it so i may as well fry it b4 the circuitry corrodes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 9, 2006)

I believe someone in this forum has 2x X1900GT's running in CrossFire.


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 9, 2006)

if you can drop required CCC and .net framework for CF that would be excellent


----------



## Terenth (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok im confused, do i need the cable to use this program, that connects the grfx cards together, that would defeat the purpose of this program as u cannot use the cable w/out a master card right? Ok i knew that answer but it was never verified, but if it works without the cable than is the cable usage just to make it look like the 4-500 dollar mastercard is needed?


----------



## Changis (Sep 9, 2006)

I can run farcry or fear in crossfire without cables just plugged in my 2 x1900gt, enabled crossfire,cat.AI to adv. and presto


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes its because they are supported oficially...i have tried with 2 x1800xt modded to xl but still with xt latencies and clocks, but somehow the cards would not synchronize and i would always get tearing...only superAA 8x-14x worked correctly


----------



## Changis (Sep 9, 2006)

where did you find out that they work officially? according to ATi a X19x0 series card requiers a mastercard.. haven't found any indication (except the 6.4 beta driver) that 2 X1900GT is officially supported. 'cause if they are, they should work in almost every 3d game?


----------



## pcwarrior (Sep 10, 2006)

Does ati 6.9 beta runs 1800xt 512 crossfire without master card?
if someone tries let me know please.


----------



## 2r4z0r2 (Sep 10, 2006)

no support for xt in 6.9 beta


----------



## Arthalen (Sep 23, 2006)

Really interesting thread.

Has anyone managed to crossfire 2x X1900GTs on one of Intel's Chipsets i.e 955x or 975x ??

I've read one report that someone has managed 2x X1900GT's in Crossfire on a Intel 975x Bad Axe with the official 6.8's.

I'm really interested to see if it would work on 955x, as that is my Motherboard (Asus P5WD2)...

Anyone have any idea ?


----------



## Changis (Sep 23, 2006)

well, you need a Xpress3200 Chipset with full 16x crossfire to make them work, also flashing one of the card with the other ones bios, helped.


----------



## Arthalen (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there actually an Xpress 3200 mobo for an Intel 775 Skt Chip though ?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2006)

xpress 3200 is an amd chipset .. rd600 is coming out in the next months for conroe .. its not sure yet how well it will perform though


----------



## Arthalen (Sep 24, 2006)

So I'm wondering, can we 2x X1900GT in software crossfire on an Intel platform ???


----------



## Changis (Sep 24, 2006)

Try.. no other way to find out


----------



## Terenth (Sep 25, 2006)

also note, that all you really need to do is "please" ati CCC that the cards are from the same family, this was the case with my x850 master, and x800gto slave, i moded the x800gto bios to show up as a x850, which isnt hard just follow the x800/x850 bios modding thread in this forum to learn how to. worked like a charm, but for those of you mix and matching different card families and cant get it to work, try that.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 25, 2006)

Terenth said:


> also note, that all you really need to do is "please" ati CCC that the cards are from the same family, this was the case with my x850 master, and x800gto slave, i moded the x800gto bios to show up as a x850, which isnt hard just follow the x800/x850 bios modding thread in this forum to learn how to. worked like a charm, but for those of you mix and matching different card families and cant get it to work, try that.



Mix and matching BIOS however, is not a good idea..


----------



## Terenth (Sep 25, 2006)

*sigh* u didnt read very well then, i took the ORIGIONAL bios, opened up the INFO file containing a list of cards and core versions, and picked out a X850xt number for ONLY the name. opened up rabbit and put it in. So the only thing i changed was the name of the card. and what family its from, This "pleased" ati CCC and everything worked out. note i did not change the clocks or anything while doing this. i suppose you might run into problems if you have a 1900xt, and a x800gto, u probly can change the x800gto to show up as 1900xt, but i doubt the crossfire results would be promising, plus the boards are so different.

Any way i suppose u better only try crossfireing cards that have similar boards, changing the name allowed me to go into crossfire. Which is so easy to do and undo its worth a try if u cant seem to make it work.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 25, 2006)

Terenth said:


> *sigh* u didnt read very well then, i took the ORIGIONAL bios, opened up the INFO file containing a list of cards and core versions, and picked out a X850xt number for ONLY the name. opened up rabbit and put it in. So the only thing i changed was the name of the card. and what family its from, This "pleased" ati CCC and everything worked out. note i did not change the clocks or anything while doing this. i suppose you might run into problems if you have a 1900xt, and a x800gto, u probly can change the x800gto to show up as 1900xt, but i doubt the crossfire results would be promising, plus the boards are so different.
> 
> Any way i suppose u better only try crossfireing cards that have similar boards, changing the name allowed me to go into crossfire. Which is so easy to do and undo its worth a try if u cant seem to make it work.



YMMV still... no matter what you mess with... 

However, suggesting than an x850 could potentially match up with an x1900.. shows how little you really know about the mod


----------



## HanSolo78 (Oct 1, 2006)

Changis said:


> I can run farcry or fear in crossfire without cables just plugged in my 2 x1900gt, enabled crossfire,cat.AI to adv. and presto



Do you have 2 identical X1900gt? same manufacturer?
It is possible with different cards? 1x saphire and 1 powercolor?


----------



## Changis (Oct 1, 2006)

if you check my system specs, you'll see that I have a Club 3d and a sapphire.
But when I flashed the club 3d with the sapphire bios, it seemed compatability went up a notch... but that could also be 6.9.. a bit hardto tell...


----------



## Terenth (Oct 1, 2006)

well i dont think i would try modding a x850 bios to show up as a x1900... but my god man think about it. its only the frickin name of the card. it affects nothing but the name. if i were to change ur name from bob to nancy it wouldnt change who you really are. 

besides the name acts like a mask to trick ati CCC that u have 2 x850, i had to do this in order to get ati CCC to allow me to enable crossfire. 

now with the hardware differences between a x850 and a x1900, the chances of running those in crossfire is VERY low. but it would'nt make one bit of difference modding the origional x850 bios name to show up as a x1900. i highly doubt it to make even a little difference.

NOW DUH if u take a x850 and flash it with a x1900 orig bios. you WILL have problems. its not a maybe its a DEFINITLY. 

and ur right i dont know a hell of a lot about this stuff but i know enough to kno that changing the damn name of the card isnt going to blow up ur friggin computer


----------



## Terenth (Oct 1, 2006)

b  t w         W     Teh      F does YMMV stand for


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 2, 2006)

Terenth said:


> b  t w         W     Teh      F does YMMV stand for



Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Arthalen (Oct 4, 2006)

Just to let everyone know...

Got hold of a HIS X1900GT (non-turbo, 575mhz core) to pair up with my Connect3D card, and it works wonderfully on Intel 955x with Cat 6.9's. CCC allows crossfire without the jack mod.


----------



## Changis (Oct 4, 2006)

thats what I said. so to all who didnt think it was possible: HA HA


----------



## midgetmg72 (Oct 5, 2006)

OK I have ECS ka3mvp xpress3200 mobo and i have 2 x850xt (no master cards).I am also using cat 6.9.When I try to enable crossfire it says that crossfire only suports RGB color space and that i prob have a TV hooked up and that it should be a crt pr lcd monitor(which it is a crt). Terenth had the same prob on post#52 . Now i am wondering, i had to buy a dvi to vga convertor to use this monitor and i wanted to know if it might be picky( i did try 7 differnt monitors but all need that convertor). I know there are  a few types of dvi but i dont kno. Or is the message appearing b/c i dont have a crossfire dongle. I flashed one of the bios to a crossfire editon x850xt to see what would happen and it was turned out exactly the same as if it was a normal X850. I tried out crossfirejack but i have no clue how to use it.


----------



## Terenth (Oct 5, 2006)

mmk i have to use the adapters as well. its not the moniter. its prolly cuz it doesnt have the dongle... or the mastercard chip that is needed for crossfire.. idk exactly which... but assuming u use CFJ right and CFJ werks then u should notice a difference in ur 3Dmark scores. b4 and after  goodluck. i'll post back with some directions on how to use CFJ as i think i might kno how to.


----------



## Terenth (Oct 5, 2006)

ok i think rather than pressing enter ur supposed to type "yes" or type the number which coinsides with ur (supposed) slave card... i actually have a master card now... so im not entirely sure... 

but if worst comes to worst look up on ebay (i had to use google to find it) ati x850 master card... they have em for a total of 180$ if u find the right one... WHICH btw was the cheapest i have found for a crossfire mastercard


----------



## Terenth (Oct 5, 2006)

ok so let me just have this made extremly clear... i can take 2 of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814161029

and open up ATI CCC and enable crossfire... because they are newer 1900's and the dongle and master card is not needed... but it seems as though this begins with the gt and goes up to xt, xtx, and 1950xtx, as i see that there is a 1900 mastercard. but im assuming any of those listed ^ right there 
WILL ALWAYS be just slapping 2 of those into a crossfire motherboard 3200 chipset and turnen on ur computer and enabling it CORRECT ?

as id be extremly pissed off to find out the hard way


----------



## HanSolo78 (Oct 7, 2006)

@Changis

What is you best 3DMark06 points with cards and CPU overclocked?


----------



## Changis (Oct 7, 2006)

78xx points
Cards @ stock


----------



## rsed (Apr 9, 2007)

So after reading this thread, just to make sure I understand correctly...you can run 2 - X1900GT in CF without the need of a mastercard and cable via the Catalyst software.  My questions are does the most recent version of the software support this and if it does, once CF is enabled does it run all the time with any games?  (Example games would be WoW)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice proggie. Ill have to give this a look when I Get my two 1950 pros


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is this what I think it is? Enabling Crossfire on nForce4 boards?


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 10, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Nice proggie. Ill have to give this a look when I Get my two 1950 pros



You won't need it for two x1950pros as they don't require a mastercard.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 10, 2007)

I still have the same old question as always....

If i use crossfirejack with 2 ati cards and say omega drivers, can I then oc both cards with ati tool???  and run them both oc'd in crossfire mode..

I have had my crossfire setup for a few months now and can't seem to find a prog that oc's both cards!!!!


----------



## Protius (Apr 10, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I still have the same old question as always....
> 
> If i use crossfirejack with 2 ati cards and say omega drivers, can I then oc both cards with ati tool???  and run them both oc'd in crossfire mode..
> 
> I have had my crossfire setup for a few months now and can't seem to find a prog that oc's both cards!!!!



i'm also wondering how to oc both cards, can only get the oc on the master card


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey protius,  what does your setup score in 3dmark??  I haven't seen any other x1800 combos yet.


----------



## Changis (Apr 10, 2007)

for those of you wondering what crossfirejack does.. it basically just enables crossfire ir it can..
But no need for this tool anymore as Software crossfire is implemented in the drivers.. 
i think you even can use a X1900GT with a X1950 pro.. as long as it's X19xx it should work...


----------

